# Stage 16 live discussion thread.



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

If you are awake, watching and surfing.....


----------



## gebbyfish (Apr 26, 2002)

Two Discovery riders trying to go in a small breakaway on the first climb. Popovych and one other, a Spanish name I don't know(not Contador)


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

gebbyfish said:


> Two Discovery riders trying to go in a small breakaway on the first climb. Popovych and one other, a Spanish name I don't know(not Contador)



...*PAULINHO....*


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bonkmiester said:


> ...*PAULINHO....*


Who, of course, is Portuguese not Spanish.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

gebbyfish said:


> Two Discovery riders trying to go in a small breakaway on the first climb. Popovych and one other, a Spanish name I don't know(not Contador)


And I do see Rabobank out front leading the pace of the peloton. Although, that looks like a pretty small peloton for this early. I think the mountains are breaking a lot of people today.

And Soler, Mayo and Sastre trying to bridge to the break this early? THAT'S an interesting 3 names!


----------



## gebbyfish (Apr 26, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Who, of course, is Portuguese not Spanish.


Thanks for the correction Dwayne. Soler is in a second breakaway group 5:15 behind the lead breakaway group. Rabobank at the head of the peloton leading the pace. Anyone who can't watch live, check out versus.com for live updates, if interested.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

It will be interesting what happens with Sastre in a break and Rabo setting tempo. Will they give him more time to try to force Disco to act?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Who, of course, is Portuguese not Spanish.


You know what sending him up the road says to me? That Disco is going to throw EVERY arrow in the quiver at the race today.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dr hoo said:


> You know what sending him up the road says to me? That Disco is going to throw EVERY arrow in the quiver at the race today.


Well it is pretty much is THE offensive tactic to adopt in the mountains. Seems like the big tactical decision will be whether or not Levi attacks to put Rasmussen under pressure. I assume Rasmussen will mark Contador and that the only way Contador will get an advantage will be to drop him.


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Cadel would be a little worried of Sastre, with no team to help him chase him down or keep the gap in control, and with 'only' 2.46 between them - although Cadel's time trial is much better.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

I have no tv and the news flashes on the tour site aren't that great. How are Chicken, LL, and AC looking? Is AC going out hard? What about Chicken? Hanging in there or attacking?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

TheDon said:


> I have no tv and the news flashes on the tour site aren't that great. QUOTE]
> 
> Try the live updates on Velonews or Cyclingnews.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Well it is pretty much is THE offensive tactic to adopt in the mountains. Seems like the big tactical decision will be whether or not Levi attacks to put Rasmussen under pressure.


I think the plan is for Levi to set a blistering tempo up the penultimate climb. That's my guess.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

sastre vurtual 3rd now


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

TheDon said:


> I have no tv and the news flashes on the tour site aren't that great. How are Chicken, LL, and AC looking? Is AC going out hard? What about Chicken? Hanging in there or attacking?


In general, the leaders have not been tested. 

The peloton though, is showing wear and tear. Take that as a sign that all are suffering.

The serious stuff will happen after the final feed zone.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

teh moreon said:


> sastre vurtual 3rd now


I like his move, and his form looks good so far. And if he can wheelsuck Soler, and he has the legs on the last climb, he might gain good time.

Probably doomed to fail, but I like the move anyway.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

dr hoo said:


> I like his move, and his form looks good so far. And if he can wheelsuck Soler, and he has the legs on the last climb, he might gain good time.
> 
> Probably doomed to fail, but I like the move anyway.


Good point hoo!

Sastre joins the lead group, rabo up driving the peloton, 3:54 behind.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

dr hoo said:


> In general, the leaders have not been tested.
> 
> The peloton though, is showing wear and tear. Take that as a sign that all are suffering.
> 
> The serious stuff will happen after the final feed zone.


Rabo is still showing some pretty decent strenth so far. My gues soler, mayo, sastre will go clear of the other break members on the upcoming climb. I also think someone is going to test Rabo/Ras as well.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

teh moreon said:


> Rabo is still showing some pretty decent strenth so far. My gues soler, mayo, sastre will go clear of the other break members on the upcoming climb. I also think someone is going to test Rabo/Ras as well.


If soler, mayo, and sastre go off the front of that break, the peloton will not sit still. That, my friend, is a quality break away if I ever saw one! It is to their interests to wait for the feed zone too.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

_Allez sastre!!_


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

teh moreon said:


> Rabo is still showing some pretty decent strenth so far. My gues soler, mayo, sastre will go clear of the other break members on the upcoming climb. I also think someone is going to test Rabo/Ras as well.


If they know what's good for them, they'll keep the group together until they're through the valley on the other side. The peloton will be quite a bit faster on the flats and it's unlikely that this climb will shuck off enough guys to make the peloton weaker than the break. They need as many guys as they can get.

If they're smart, the break will also ride straight through the feed zone in favor of getting their food from the team cars that are no doubt following them closely. I'd at least be considering that.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

enemyte said:


> _Allez sastre!!_


 Quite.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dr hoo said:


> I think the plan is for Levi to set a blistering tempo up the penultimate climb. That's my guess.


So they will simply gamble on Rasmussen cracking or Contador being able to drop him?

I would send Levi on the attack on the Marie-Blanque in an effort to burn off the last of the Rabobanks. If it works have Contador attack Ras near the top in an effort to bridge to Levi. If he doesn't drop him, Levi gets an advantage to the start on the Aubisque. Might force Rasmussen to ride the valley if he can't get any help.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont know if you guys have heard but there has been reports of a small bomb blast on the spanish side of the tour route today http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/cycling/6911541.stm (check 13:25)


----------



## Vandizzy (Jul 11, 2007)

whoohooo tour


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Sastre within 2.25 minutes of Contador. The pain is going to start coming soon.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I was wrong sastre now virtual 2nd.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> So they will simply gamble on Rasmussen cracking or Contador being able to drop him?
> 
> I would send Levi on the attack on the Marie-Blanque in an effort to burn off the last of the Rabobanks.


I say having Levi attack Evans on the Marie-Blanque was part of the overall plan from the start of the day. If he gets to chase down Sastre too, all the better for having Levi work for Levi. But if not him, someone else, and burn off all the weak!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

it seems dekker just cant follow the pace of the super breakaway


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Boonen OTB, could this be a mountain stage too far?


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

the_rydster said:


> Boonen OTB, could this be a mountain stage too far?


I think he'll get through. Quickstep has precious few reasons not to send a few guys back to pace him, and lots of reasons to do so.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I gotta say this break looks strong. Should Discovery have let Sastre go?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

what the hell was jens doing going for the points? just screwing with ras?


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

teh moreon said:


> what the hell was jens doing going for the points? just screwing with ras?


Ack! I wish I could be watching this!

Maybe he's going to try to bridge up on the descent and keep the breakaway clear of the peloton? The gap seems to big for that, but maybe.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

*try this site*



bikeboy389 said:


> Ack! I wish I could be watching this!
> 
> Maybe he's going to try to bridge up on the descent and keep the breakaway clear of the peloton? The gap seems to big for that, but maybe.


Try Eurosport.co.uk


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Ballan crashes on a hairpin of the descent


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

And Voigt has a mechanical


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

enemyte said:


> Try Eurosport.co.uk


Well, I'm at work, and since I was the one who wrote "no non-work streaming" into our web use rules, I expect I'll have to abide by it. Thanks though.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

bikeboy389 said:


> Ack! I wish I could be watching this!
> 
> Maybe he's going to try to bridge up on the descent and keep the breakaway clear of the peloton? The gap seems to big for that, but maybe.


somethin' happened. I think Jens fell off his bike...he's back on,

Not much going on now...descending. descending. descending....gettin' ready to go across the flats.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

teh moreon said:


> somethin' happened. I think Jens fell off his bike...he's back on,
> 
> Not much going on now...descending. descending. descending....gettin' ready to go across the flats.


Dangit. Why is the VeloNews feed so far behind?


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Mayo flying down the descent dropping Sastre for a few metres


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Rabobank is going have to really go for it because i dont think Disco is going to chase just yet


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

enemyte said:


> Rabobank is going have to really go for it because i dont think Disco is going to chase just yet


Yep. Rabobank is going to be in a bit of a squeeze. Let the break stay away, even though they could catch them on the flats, or wear themselves out chasing and likely isolate the Chicken on the next two climbs?

I think they should just quit.

Failing that, and assuming I weren't rooting hard for Sastre--and I am--then I'd say they should chase on the flats, since Discovery's (and possibly Cadel's?) attacks will likely isolate the Chook on the next climbs anyway.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

enemyte said:


> Ballan crashes on a hairpin of the descent


Looks like from a broken cleat, or maybe the crash broke his cleat.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

dekker is now burying himself, he did not take any food on @ the feed


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

he takes back 1:30 on his OWN


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

finally dekker blows, menchov's time to hammer it up


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

I take it everyone is waiting for contador to smash the legs off everybody i think it should happen here, as the marie-blanque is more steeper than the Aubisque


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*wow*

11.5% gradient for the leaders right now


----------



## Fear the Turtle (Feb 17, 2004)

*Anybody but Rasmussen?*

Is there an indication that the other teams are looking to push Rasmussen to the edge so that a rider that is not under a drug cloud wins the tour?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

OK, it seems all comes down to the final climb.

It is going to be harsh when it comes. Everyone is throwing everything at it.

YAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dr hoo said:


> OK, it seems all comes down to the final climb.
> 
> It is going to be harsh when it comes. Everyone is throwing everything at it.
> 
> YAY! :thumbsup:



Sastre only rider showing panache.


----------



## gebbyfish (Apr 26, 2002)

Looks like Rabobank has done a great job for Rasmussen. Hincapie and Popovych have dropped out of the yellow jersey group. Only Leipheimer is left for Contador. Hopefully Hincapie and Popo can catch up on the downhill. I think Contador is going to have to go early at the base of the last climb and Ras will chase him. The best man will win!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Sastre only rider showing panache.



Agreed thus far.

Though Soler deserves some props too, he did 1/3 the work on the break.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*nice*

Nice Liggetism...."get the crampons on, and the ropes out....because we are heading now for the aubisque"


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Valverde is well supported, maybe it's his day. Also, CN reports that Rasmussen must finish at least 4th while Soler gets no climbing points if Rasmussen is to retain the maillot pois. I'm rooting for Soler.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*

Well it looks like Mayo's 'suck wheels until the final climb and go for the stage win' plan is out the window becuase the gap is down to one minute and falling fast.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Caisse d'Epargne has the most people in the yellow jersey group.

Are they hired guns?

Has Valverde's legs finally come around?


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

solier dropped, and mayo attatckes


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Menchov just exploded....geez


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Disco driving...popo on front


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

now Disco has the numbers, and waiting......


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Rasmussen isolated against LL, Popo and Contador!!*

Go Contador!


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

LL attatcks and he's gone


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*NOW!!! It's hitting the fan!*

LL on the attack with Conti in tow.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

LL getting paced by a naked man


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Sastre exploded and he's gone


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

why ain't leipheimer pulling the group? why's popo in front and contador behind and not popo, levi and AC? :idea:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

ok nevermind as popo is gone.. levi now... WOW!!!!

this is cool!!!


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Contador! He's broken Ras!!!!*

Go Go Go


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

contador attatcks and the chicken doesn't respond


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Is it my imagination, or does Cadel seem to waste a lot of energy thrashing around out of the saddle?


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Ras recovers. LL ATTACKS!*

Come on guys!


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

at some point cadel is going to crack


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Contador ATTACKS again!*

Go!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

can levi block razzy when contador gets to a steeeeeeeep section with a corner? i think razzy needs that carrot, and if levi can get in teh way, just a lil, and cont shoots around a steep corner he might be able to get away.

if only ll had acceleration....


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*LL has blown. 3 man mountain match underway!!!*

Come on Conti.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Go LEVI!!!!!! Pull the pace dude COME ON!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ll blows!!!! can the two remaining attach razzy till his legs fall off?

razzy has done great fending the off...


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

LL did well.. if only he managed to hang on and let disco keep doing tat tactic,they sure can crack ras..


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

razzy attacks!

can this chicken fly the coop? can contador get inside the chickens head again?


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

LL will attack evans later for sure..


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

go LL!!!!! attaaaaaaaaackkkk!!!
YES!!!!!!! GO MY MAN!!!


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Go chicken!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cadel! contador needs you!

razzy has it right. let them attack then slowly pull up to them.

man, i love/hate that anorexic poultry.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

LL has crossed the gap back to raz and cont


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Contador vs chicken... I feel like having chicken soup. COME ONNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

Go Ll And Contador>> Crack Ras!!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Lll Goes Againn!!!!!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

disco has a chance of getting 2 rider in top 3 now...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

allez!!!!!!!! LL, get up there and help cook that chicken!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

evans coming back!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

LL trying to gain more gap on evans.. hopefully he can..


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

RAs goes
LL goes
LL get back in front
evans crawling back on


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

its exciting to see 2 WARS going on now.. or rather 3...

1. LL vs EVANS
2, contador vs chicken
3. disco vs chicken


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

hang o n LLLL
looking in trouble evans still stalking


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

LL, prove everyone wrong! get your lance-alike self up there and crack that chicken! pull evans if you need to. just bake, broil, fry, and fricasee that chicken.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

LL still leading evan 15 sec back
3km to go


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

CM ON LL
is cadel cracking a little SOLER coming up in 4th
LL leads ras and conti


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

wow.. look at solar.... where the hell he get the strength.. he crawl up to sastre.. i'd love to see him win KOm


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

LLstill doing the deed ras mad at the camera bikes
contador undder pressure
ras just on LL wheel


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

jump, conti! jump! less than 3k! dig deep!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

how many points 2nd,34rd,4th and 5th will get?? 1st get 40 rite...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OMG LEvi RAWKKZZZZZZZZZ

Come on DISCO!!!!!

This is AWESOME stuff...

j3fri where are you watching the tour from?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

evan 19 back now!!
LL still leads
2.3 k to go!!
CMON LL
will ras give him the stage with conti


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The Chicken is bringing it strong today.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if soler gets gets 5th will he steal the dots from razzy?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

ras still mad at the camera bikes
LL still leading
conti under pressure
ras jus following LL wheel
Who says LL can't ride???
who??
tall me who??


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

i'm from singapore.. watching on versus cahnnel from tvu player//


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Too Many Dam Spectators Blocking!!!!!!!*

Get out of the way! ARe they all Danish!????


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

1.8 k togo
evans realling giving it a go.
soler still amazing back at 5th
LL still leads
Soler is coming up like a bad ass
1.4 to go 
LL leads


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

will razzy jump to try and take the stage in an effort to secure the dots?


look at the number of rbr's reading this thread! usually only doping scandals and podium girl threads get this many at one time.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

LL got the skillz but lack agressiveness.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

conti falling off a touch a wheel back from ras on LL's wheel
cadel going crazy on his bike
1km to go
LL drops off
ras and conti battle


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

teh moreon said:


> ras still mad at the camera bikes



he's a tool. not only a doper, but a whiny doper.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

conti cracks
ras goes
LL comes up
ras flies!!!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

LL is awesome today... omg!!!!


----------



## gebbyfish (Apr 26, 2002)

*Go Levi!!!!*

Now that's what a teammate is supposed to do!!!


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Chicken! Chicken!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

ras is a rocket
LL/conti in the dust
LL leads conti
LL get out of saddle looking for more time on evans


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry, but ....

*DISCO JUST GOT OWWNNZZZZEEED BY THE CHICKEN...*


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

oh no.... chicken going to win the stage..


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the chickens got some fire under his skin!!!!!!!!111


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

ras wins!!
here comes the iscos

LL
goig for second!!!
ll leaves conti gasping
LLgets second !!!!!!YES!!!!


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Chicken is doing the grilling today! Woohoooo!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Well sh!t.

I hope he falls apart in TT on Saturday.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*I'm not so sure....*



BuenosAires said:


> Chicken! Chicken!


Doesn't look like the same old free range Chicken of days gone by. Hummmm....wonder why?


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*LL is gonna take 2nd and time bonus from CONTI!*

What The F?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

LL does an amazing ride
ras just FLEW off the front for the win.
Conti cracked pretty hard.
lost the friggin picture [email protected]!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

chicken gets booooooooooed by the crowd!

daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnn!

maybe they were saying "pooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuulet"


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Rasmussen will win the tour i guess.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

well atleast LL give some fight today. bravo!! too bad he sholud've be more agresive couple day s ago


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

teh moreon said:


> ras wins!!
> here comes the iscos



Well, that was something. Good race, too bad the youngster hit his limit like that, but he did not blow up at least.

I now adjourn to the post race threads.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Totally screwed with a loss of the pics.
didn;t get to see LL come across the line or anyone after ras
I think LL got about 40 seconds on Evans with the time bonus.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

oh no.. ras won it.. i must say he handle it very well.. but if he's caught doping,i wont be surprised..

but still got the tt... i'm sure contador will gain time on chciken but it might not be enough... and can LL gain time on evans... the tt on saturday would be very decisive for these top 4..

there's still a chance tat rasmussen crack on the tt and maybe badluck and crash and lost lots times like 2 yrs ago...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanted Chicken STEW!WWWWW

Now what?


Will disco try and get alberto to breakaway and the whole squad to protect him and get a lead over chicken? :idea:


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Rasmussen will win the tour i guess.


He deserves it. He took everything Disco had.


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

El Guapo said:


> What The F?


It was a smart move... the time bonus will help LL get the podium more than it will help Contador win the TdF. Today was Contador's chance and he blew it.


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully, The Chicken will have a dreadful time-trial and crash all over the place like he did two years ago so maybe the race can have a clean winner this year.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*What in the world just happened!!!!????*

I guess Johan is more concerned about getting 2 of his riders on the podium versus WINNING this Tour. Why would you not tell LL to finish with and just behind Contador so as to not give up valuable seconds!!!???


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

LL takes second? I know he wants more time over evans, but shouldnt they let conti take second?

would be sweet to see disco run a TTT all over the road tomorrow, but i think they left everything on the mtn today.

congrats to chicken. i guess.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

contador seems to be at his limit while LL still has some gas left,of course he shud go for it and gain more time on evans..


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

1. Michael Rasmussen (DEN) RAB - 218.5km in 6h23’21" 
2. Levi Leipheimer (USA) DSC at 26" 
3. Alberto Contador (ESP) DSC at 35" 
4. Cadel Evans (AUS) PRL at 43" 
5. Mauricio Soler (COL) BAR at 1’25"


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

weltyed said:


> LL takes second? I know he wants more time over evans, but shouldnt they let conti take second?
> 
> would be sweet to see disco run a TTT all over the road tomorrow, but i think they left everything on the mtn today.
> 
> congrats to chicken. i guess.


Let him take the stage? The 'leader' should be able to hold the wheels... If Contador couldn't stick with Levi (whom everyone was dissing not more than 24 hours ago I might add), maybe he shouldn't be the leader.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

1. Michael Rasmussen (DEN) RAB 
2. Albert Contador (ESP) DSC - at 3’10" 
3. Cadel Evans (AUS) PRL - at 5’03" 
4. Levi Leipheimer (USA) DSC - at 5’59" 
5. Carlos Sastre (ESP) CSC - at 9’12"


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*what*



El Guapo said:


> I guess Johan is more concerned about getting 2 of his riders on the podium versus WINNING this Tour. Why would you not tell LL to finish with and just behind Contador so as to not give up valuable seconds!!!???



LL dropped conti...why would he give up time to evans so he could finish behind conti?


----------



## Syprik (Oct 8, 2006)

What is all this Rass is a doper conjecture? Is there any evidence for this? 

Sounds like some sour grapes. Rass owned your horses...deal.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

wow, cadel can barely stand up....i'm surprised he did so well


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Ras was suspended by the danish team for missing 2 tests and not reporting to them and the UCI where he was...there's probably more to it but that's what i know


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

mtbykr said:


> LL dropped conti...why would he give up time to evans so he could finish behind conti?


At that point on the stage, AB should have been able to hang w/LL...


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

it seem like Sastra always mean to finish 4 or 5th in the GT!!


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Poor guy, Levi... The interview must be like a torture. He is tired to death and they make him talk.:mad2:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i bet he is saying " that's not my style".


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Syprik said:


> What is all this Rass is a doper conjecture? Is there any evidence for this?
> 
> Sounds like some sour grapes. Rass owned your horses...deal.


Dude, no disrespect, but do you read the news? Where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

ras has 3 mins 10 seconds over contador

contador has 1 mins 57 seconds over evans

evans has 56 seconds over LL

i'd say tat any of these 4 still has a chance to win the TDF.. although LL is down 5.59 from ras,but hey,nothing is impossible... plus the 55.5km tt is more flat than the previous one,lets see if ras can do another tt of his life again...


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

this is by far the most exciting TDF since 2003 and could be one of best if Vino would just kills himself before the tour.


----------



## ddmiller67 (Jul 20, 2007)

I was rooting for the kid, too, but however you cut it that was a great ride. Rasmussen waited until he had some room and then went hard.

LL is just bent. Wow. Not quite so bent to remind the TV guy that he's won THREE TTs, tho...lol.

Now to the showers and off to the bike shop to buy my new bike! (Open, Open, Open!)


----------



## ddmiller67 (Jul 20, 2007)

z ken said:


> ...could be one of best if Vino would just kills himself before the tour.



OUCH! :thumbsup:


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Syprik said:


> What is all this Rass is a doper conjecture? Is there any evidence for this?
> 
> Sounds like some sour grapes. Rass owned your horses...deal.


Word. The Chicken Rules!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

i'm so happy solar got the KOM finally.. its his finally.. and omg,he's in top 10.. who would have imagined tat...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

j3fri said:


> ras has 3 mins 10 seconds over contador
> 
> contador has 1 mins 57 seconds over evans
> 
> ...


I think Rasmussen would win it if no breakaways and all that happen from Disco.

LL has nothing more than a long shot otherwise IMHO. Even Contador. Unless he could ride like Lance Armstrong in a TT but nope... Not at this Tour at least.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

lets see now who recover the best and do the tt of their life on sat again.. i cant wait.... i'd say those top 4 still has a great chance.. crashes are invetible..


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

even the chicken would crashes out and not winning the tour, i'll only give Contador 80% credit b/c he DOES NOT beat the best ( eventhough he rode brilliantly and bought so much excitments back to cycling but if he wins b/c someone's misfotune, he only reserve some of it not entirely. )


----------



## jreed3 (Jul 24, 2006)

z ken said:


> even the chicken would crashes out and not winning the tour, i'll only give Contador 80% credit b/c he DOES NOT beat the best ( eventhough he rode brilliantly and bought so much excitments back to cycling but if he wins b/c someone's misfotune, he only reserve some of it not entirely. )


Gee...I think that's a pretty unfair statement. I think he deserves all the credit if that scenario would happen. He has ridden great for 3 weeks to keep himself into this position. A crash would not necessarily be because of misfortune but maybe a mistake or lack of skill in the TT.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

z ken said:


> even the chicken would crashes out and not winning the tour, i'll only give Contador 80% credit b/c he DOES NOT beat the best ( eventhough he rode brilliantly and bought so much excitments back to cycling but if he wins b/c someone's misfotune, he only reserve some of it not entirely. )


Huh??

He beat Rasmussen in a sprint uphill, he attacked like hell and decimated the field together with Rass and is 2nd overall.. How can he not beat the best in the field other than Rassmussen?

:idea:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

would you be happy if you're in second place and a first place crash at the last turn of car race?? yes for some they would happy. back in 2005 ( stage 4th ) Daviv Z crashed with about 2 K to go on the TTT and the next day Lance REFUSED to wear yellow b/c he said he DID NOT earn it but the tour force him to wear yellow anyway. another reason lance rules!!


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

when i said the " best " i mean chicken. i think Contador wants to win OUTRIGHT: clean and simple.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

z ken said:


> when i said the " best " i mean chicken


While the chicken has been riding a great race since getting yellow, he only really has it because he was permitted so much time in a breakaway. Hardly "the best" in the sense you are using the term.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

z ken said:


> when i said the " best " i mean chicken. i think Contador wants to win OUTRIGHT: clean and simple.


You might wanna quote the RBR member you are responding to ken. 


He wants to win indeed. But what I'm saying is that Contador has beaten the best riders in the field. No question about that. Is he the best of the best? Well.... I say he is better than Rasmussen because Rasmussen only got the lead due to his breakaway and the underestimation of his skills in the TT. 

Without the breakaway, I think Alberto would lead. That said. We never know. But like I said, I think.. So yeah...


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

and whose fault is it that the chicken got away ( breakaway earlier in the Alps )?? so it's team Disco's fault assuming the chicken will falter come stage 13th, which the chicken rode brilliantly. anyway why bother argue when thing hasn't happen yet. until stage 19th back to work.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

ziggurat22 said:


> Dude, no disrespect, but do you read the news? Where there's smoke, there's fire.


Samke with Contador too so excluding ras would not give us a "clean" winner like you insist it would just give you a winner you like.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

z ken said:


> and whose fault is it that the chicken got away ( breakaway earlier in the Alps )?? so it's team Disco's fault assuming the chicken will falter come stage 13th, which the chicken rode brilliantly.


I could have sworn there are other teams in the race


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

why people always assuming this assuming that. just ride your bike and at the end of day if you win, you're better than the rest ( if there's no accident ) if not try harder. yes i was very mad at Levi not helping Contador earlier in the Pyrenees. i still believe if Levi would work for Contador, thing might be different.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Its tragic that Rogers was taken out of the GC equation. I think he would have been amongst the top 5.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

not sure about top 5. top 10 may be.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

coreyb said:


> I could have sworn there are other teams in the race


No it's just Disco and Rabbo while the rest merely make up numbers. 



z ken said:


> and whose fault is it that the chicken got away ( breakaway earlier in the Alps )?? so it's team Disco's fault assuming the chicken will falter come stage 13th, which the chicken rode brilliantly. anyway why bother argue when thing hasn't happen yet. until stage 19th back to work.


Eh?????? :mad2:

Dude............ Err nevermind....


----------

